

Share HN: Bleeoo, a video site to record your impression of a dialup modem - rw
http://bleeoo.com/

======
rw
This one is my favorite. The shape of his mouth is priceless:
[http://bleeoo.com/videos/787c08d0-bb04-012e-3c83-123139208ff...](http://bleeoo.com/videos/787c08d0-bb04-012e-3c83-123139208ffa)

~~~
ericskiff
Here's mine :)
[http://bleeoo.com/videos/2e353c80-baff-012e-07c7-12313917124...](http://bleeoo.com/videos/2e353c80-baff-012e-07c7-123139171242)

------
mikeinet
awesome idea, blast from the past!

